# adcal vs other calcium/vit d suppletments



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiya, 

Im running out of the supply of Adcal that the midwife gave me.  You probably know, but it contains...
Vit D - 10ug 
Calcium - 600mg
... and I guess this is the optimum for pegnancy.

I have another supplement in the cupboard and this one contains...
Vit D - 5ug
Calcium - 800mg 

So basically, if I swap over to my other supplement when the Adcal runs out, should I take 1 or 2 of the new tablets?

Because if I take 1, I think I will be short of VitD, but if I take 2 I will have loads and loads of Calcium (can you have too much?).

Grateful for any advice....


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You can have too much, but I doubt that it would be over the top.

Is it Adcal D3 you are having normally? (as there is an adcal plain and an adcal d3 forte)

The data sheet recommended dose of Adcal D3 is one tablet twice a day anyway, although the midwife may have said one was enough in your case.

Are you otherwise perfectly healthy - no issues with kidney or liver for instance?

What type of vitamin d is in these other tablets?


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Mistletoe, 

I think it was Adcal D3 (Lemon) I had, but I actually ran out and threw the packet out so can't check this.

In the meantime I have only been taking 1 of the storecupboard calcium / vit d  

Not sure what type of vitamin d it is.  Its Morrisons own brand and the listed ingredients are calcium carbonate, bulking agent (maltodextrin), magnesium stearate, sucrose, acacia gum, maize starch, medium chain triglycerides, cholecalciferol, di-alpha-tocopherol, tricalcium phospate.

I am otherwise healthy with no kidney or liver issues.

Someone said to me today that I should be able to get my vitamins off my community midwife when I run out and I dont have to buy them.  Do you know if this is true?  If this is true, I can call her on Monday and ask her to put some aside for me to collect, its just that I thought the first lot were like samples of what I should continue to buy afterwards.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

colecalciferol is the same vitamin d as in adcal d3.

What are the dosage recommendations on the pack.

I don't think 2 a day will be too much.

The alpha tocopherol is vitamin E.

I would ask your midwife if she still wants you to take them and ask if you can get supplies from her. Soemtimes it is only those on low income who get vitamin handouts. If you get a prescription though it is free with a pregnancy exemption certificate.


----------

